# D'Bohemian Rhapsody   =)



## Juneplum (May 7, 2005)

Face:

Studio Fix C6
Golden Bronze Iridescent loose powder
Peach Blush

Eyes:
Penny shadestick as base
D'Bohemia e/s
Deckchair and Coco Pigments
Mulch
Blacktrack fluidline
#4 lashes

Lips:
Chestnut lip pencil
Pink Apertif l/s
Flash of Flesh l/g

and i'm done


----------



## Alexa (May 7, 2005)

wtf hi! I LOVE UUUUUU! and this look is amazing


----------



## dawnmelissa (May 7, 2005)

those colors are toooooooo pretty on you, i can't wait until my stuff comes in the mail this week, it's all been shipped


----------



## rubysubi (May 7, 2005)

you always have the most AWESOME fotds, and yet again you've stunned us all with a hot look! (as always, i'm jealous of your hair)


----------



## SOLO x STAR (May 7, 2005)

Hunnie, that's hot!


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 7, 2005)

your so hot!


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2005)

You look soooo BEAUTIFUL!  If you don't mind, could you please explain where you applied each eyeshadow?  I would love to duplicate this look.  It is truly gorgeous!


----------



## SingleWinged (May 7, 2005)

OMG That is so GORGEOUS! You look lovely!


----------



## Janice (May 7, 2005)

omg! juneplum, you look FABULOUS!


----------



## leenybeeny (May 8, 2005)

*gasp* this is stunning!!!!  I have to try this


----------



## mac_obsession (May 8, 2005)

Holy shit...You're effin fabulous. You glow...I want your skin!!! You have such a beautiful smile!! Wow...You're gorgeous!!


----------



## jokers_kick (May 8, 2005)

that is absolutely gorgeous!!! I love it.


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 8, 2005)

AWSOME....so natural and beautiful!!  
ps love the second pic!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie* 
_You look soooo BEAUTIFUL!  If you don't mind, could you please explain where you applied each eyeshadow?  I would love to duplicate this look.  It is truly gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes please! That is a beautiful beautiful look,.. I would love to try to duplicate it!


----------



## Midgard (May 8, 2005)

Looks great and your eye make up is perfect work!


----------



## Sanne (May 8, 2005)

OMG that makeup application is flawless!!you're really good!!!


----------



## mrskloo (May 8, 2005)

You're beautiful!


----------



## user2 (May 8, 2005)

Honey you look amazing....


----------



## Wildcherry (May 8, 2005)

Wow that really does look flawless and beautiful! The eyes are stunning! I love pink apertif on you ,this is the first pic Ive seen of anyone wearing it


----------



## rouquinne (May 8, 2005)

omigawd!

June, you're gorgeous!  we might be almost makeup twins, but i could never carry off those eye colours!

wow!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (May 8, 2005)

so pretty! i'm gonna try those colors.


----------



## joytheobscure (May 8, 2005)

Awesome FOTD, you look great!


----------



## Juneplum (May 9, 2005)

awwwwww.. THANKS guys for all the compliments!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops:   alexa  u r too funny! u know u r my queen   .. ok here's the breakdown..

penny shadestick as base all over lid
d'bohemia e/s on top of penny
deckchair pigment outer lid
coco pigment inner corner of waterline
provence pigment as highlight under browbone
mulch in the crease
blacktrack fluidline as liner

blend, blend, blend!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  oh, and i added the lashes after the blacktrack fluidline was applied... 

for the lips, chestnut liner all over blended well with  pink apertif l/s.. flash of flesh l/g just in the middle of the pout to give the lips a kick!


----------



## instantkorver (May 9, 2005)

gorgeous!!!! I love it!


----------



## caramelhunie (May 9, 2005)

Wow that is too pretty! Yet another stunning look from you!! I love it!


----------



## ruby.jinx (May 9, 2005)

Wow, love the lips! Your smile is beautiful!


----------



## Lollie (May 10, 2005)

Those colours look so nice on you! Very good choice!


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 10, 2005)

Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## mspixieears (May 10, 2005)

Hot blending! Your eyes look so good and such luscious lips! And you've got such beautiful skin, why aren't I that colour???


----------



## alt629 (May 10, 2005)

love it!


----------



## Chelsea (May 10, 2005)

omgz hotness.


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 13, 2005)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Juneplum (May 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Hot blending! Your eyes look so good and such luscious lips! And you've got such beautiful skin, why aren't I that colour???_

 
why thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  u r too funny!!!


----------



## CaramelKiss (May 13, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 13, 2005)

.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (May 14, 2005)

Holy crap, how did I miss this. BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (May 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissablethoughts* 
_I love it!!! One of the best D'bohemia looks i've seen so far! Finally one that's not orange and turquiose lol_

 

thanks kissablethoughts!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ops:  i WAS going to use the shade fluidline but then i thought NAAAHHH cos i didn't want to do the orange turquoise look when i was doing this! ha ha ha ... lol


----------



## Juneplum (May 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 
_Holy crap, how did I miss this. BEAUTIFUL!!!!_

 
thanks facesbyniki!!!!!!


----------



## Neptune870 (May 14, 2005)

that is so gorgeous! You are so pretty and I love those shades on you


----------



## Juneplum (May 17, 2005)

awww thanks neptune870  =)


----------



## Heather_Rae (May 17, 2005)

*WOW!*

Those colors are soooo lovely on you!


----------



## Juneplum (May 18, 2005)

thank ya heather_rae!!!


----------



## Lumi (May 21, 2005)

Wow, you are beautiful  

love your last pic too LOL, made me giggle


----------



## Bianca (May 21, 2005)

You look great! You look like Mary J. Blige!


----------



## Crazy Girly (May 22, 2005)

This is so perfect!Great job!!!


----------



## Juneplum (May 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bianca* 
_You look great! You look like Mary J. Blige!_

 






  hee hee bianca!!  

sorry i took so long to reply! i'm out of town and am just getting online today! thanks girls for your compliments


----------



## midnightlouise (May 27, 2005)

So beautiful! Thanks for posting this lovely FOTD!


----------



## littlemakeupboy (May 27, 2005)

so gorgeous


----------



## Suzette928 (May 27, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Juneplum (May 28, 2005)

thank u guys!!!!  =)


----------



## Juneplum (May 29, 2005)

why thank you miss zena!!! sometimes i get silly when i post my fotd's, hence the tongue sticking out!  here's another silly one i did a little while ago  http://specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3809


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 4, 2005)

thanks canuck! u r sweet! love your avatar by the way =)


----------



## maryb74 (Jun 4, 2005)

That is sooo pretty...you do great work!!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jun 5, 2005)

i love it, love it, love it!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 8, 2005)

awww thankies =)


----------

